# What are you naming your baby?



## lua_berry

I apologize if this get's asked a lot but I am curious if you have decided on a name? Are you having a boy or girl and what are you naming him or her? :baby:


----------



## briashxo

We're having a boy and he will be named Nolan Alexander <3


----------



## JessyG

We are having a girl (or so we have been told!) and will be naming her Bella Rose. If she was hiding something from us and is actually a boy we will name him Rory Allan.


----------



## Glitter.713

Im having a boy, confirmed in a 4d (saw his wei wei very clear) he will be called 
*Azael Isra Lizama*


----------



## karen1stbaby

We are having our 3rd girl and we have about 10 names to choose from! 
All I know is that the middle name is going to be Rae xx


----------



## kimmym

We've been told girl also.
and have chosen Eliana Marie Jimenez 
marie after mine and my moms middle name, and Eliana("daughter of the sun") after OHs first name Nahum which means "god of the sun"


----------



## lexey_7

I'm having a girly too 

Imogen Arabella Van Deventer

Xx


----------



## kimmym

lexey_7 said:


> I'm having a girly too
> 
> Imogen Arabella Van Deventer
> 
> Xx

Imogen is such a pretty name!


----------



## blakesmummy09

im having a little princess and she will be called Eevie Violet Alabaster

(the violet is after my grandmother that passed away and my mothers middle name)

In the chance that shes a boy (highly doubt legs wide open on both scans and told definate) she would be called carter john alabaster x


----------



## Amsan

The ONLY name I've found that I liked for my baby boy is
Lucas Dean (Dean is FOB middle name and should he decide to actually come around later on, I don't want him to feel completely disconnected, plus I like the flow of the names)

OR

Lucas Mitchell (Mitchell being my grandmother's maiden name and my favorite side of the family :haha: )


----------



## Anderson8

If its a boy it'll be Grayson Duff and if its a girl it will be Izzy Elizabeth


----------



## tardiz

our little girl is going to be called ivy grace x


----------



## dragonfly26

Our little girl will be Jaynie Ann


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Our sons name is Isaac Benjamin Hayes <3


----------



## babydevil1989

no idea - we still cant decide on a name!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mamapezz

Our little boy will be Luca Gianni Michael or Rocco Gianni Michael depending on which one he looks like :happydance: can't wait!


----------



## Emmy1987

babydevil1989 said:


> no idea - we still cant decide on a name!!!!!!!!!

Ditto! :dohh:


----------



## o0Squeaks0o

our little man will be called Zach. DD is called Brooke. xx


----------



## nicky

Our little girl will be either Autumn Rose or Ayla Rose.........can't decide!


----------



## butterflywolf

Claire Samantha Lang


----------



## Dolly84

Our little boy will be called George John James ...... We have gone with 2 middle names to include both my dad and oh dad xxx

Just hope Kate and wills dont have a boy as George is a favourite apparently!!!!!!


----------



## blessfull

We're having a boy and no idea yet, hubby wants to see his face first,


----------



## amurray

Peyton June:cloud9:


----------



## teacup22

Our little girl will be Molly Isobelle x


----------



## Renner

We're having a little girl.. Monday!! 

We decided on Atalie Arianna


----------



## MissMaternal

Our little boy is going to be called Oliver Charlie, Ollie for short


----------



## AnakeRose

We're having a boy and we've picked either Evan Michael or Ryan Michael. If baby turns out to be a girl (ack!) we've picked out Jenna Ksenka (middle name is DH's Grandma's name who passed away a few days before we conceived).


----------



## xxxjessxxx

nicky said:


> Our little girl will be either Autumn Rose or Ayla Rose.........can't decide!

OMG I love those names! my mum was going to call me Autumn but my dad said no :( wish he didn't :/ And I love Ayla too, that's gone on my list lol x


----------



## nicky

xxxjessxxx said:


> nicky said:
> 
> 
> Our little girl will be either Autumn Rose or Ayla Rose.........can't decide!
> 
> OMG I love those names! my mum was going to call me Autumn but my dad said no :( wish he didn't :/ And I love Ayla too, that's gone on my list lol xClick to expand...

Lol, thank you! Which do you prefer? I change my mind daily! X


----------



## 9jawife

Our son's name is Jayden.


----------



## emma123456

we are having a girl and i think we have almost (90%) decided on 
Sophie Anne Middleton <3 .. xxx


----------



## NC_Sarah

Avery Elizabeth :)


----------



## SurpriseMom2B

We are having a boy, won't have a name for sure until he's here and we see him. But right now Hudson James, or Caden William are the only two in the running. That's could change though ...


----------



## hardatworkmom

We are having a boy tomorrow his name is going to be Ryan Garrison Johnson :happydance:


----------



## LockandKey

I don't mind name sharing :flower:

we are team :blue: and we are naming him Everett Samuel :)


----------



## Amsan

LockandKey said:


> I don't mind name sharing :flower:
> 
> we are team :blue: and we are naming him Everett Samuel :)

My sister has been on my case about naming my boy Samuel lol or at least the middle name. There's a bible verse she found today "For this child we prayed, and the Lord answered my prayer. Samuel 1:27". She said it was fitting since I've lost two already. 

Its a nice name. :)


----------



## surprisedmama

Middle name will be Robert. We haven't picked out a first name yet, but have a short list and will decide after he's born.


----------



## LockandKey

thank you :) it's one of my favorite biblical boy names :)


----------



## Amsan

LockandKey said:


> thank you :) it's one of my favorite biblical boy names :)

Mine's Lucas, so thats what I'll probably end up going with :)


----------



## LockandKey

Amsan said:


> LockandKey said:
> 
> 
> thank you :) it's one of my favorite biblical boy names :)
> 
> Mine's Lucas, so thats what I'll probably end up going with :)Click to expand...

ah I love that name too, it was on my list or a while, but we decided against it because some friends of ours have a son named Lucas


----------



## babyfish2012

lua_berry said:


> I apologize if this get's asked a lot but I am curious if you have decided on a name? Are you having a boy or girl and what are you naming him or her? :baby:

I'm having a baby girl and i'm naming her Adreana (yes i know its normally spelt with an I but for some reason i don't like it like that) Rose Cramer lol


----------



## Amsan

babyfish2012 said:


> lua_berry said:
> 
> 
> I apologize if this get's asked a lot but I am curious if you have decided on a name? Are you having a boy or girl and what are you naming him or her? :baby:
> 
> I'm having a baby girl and i'm naming her Adreana (yes i know its normally spelt with an I but for some reason i don't like it like that) Rose Cramer lolClick to expand...

I was the same way if I was having a girl. I was DEAD set on naming her Alyvia (pronounced like Olivia) Grace, but I disliked the way Olivia looked so much lol.


----------



## MarcsMrs

Our little lady will be called Cadhla Rose (pronounced Ky-La) It means a beauty only the poets can describe!


----------



## embeth

We are having our third boy and we are not totally sure but we like either Jacob, Noah or Joseph! x


----------



## samlee08

o0Squeaks0o said:


> our little man will be called Zach. DD is called Brooke. xx

Me and my partner are persuaded to that name too but would like to spell it just "z a c" as we all have 3 letter names!! Sam lee & ava! Lovely name! I loved the name Brooke when we had ava but our friend named her daughter Brooke a few months before we had her! x


----------



## jessibear86

I'm having a boy and his name is Wyatt Matthew-James Farmer! Matthew is his daddy's name and James was a best friend of mine who passed away a few years back. I have two middle names and have always liked it, so figured he might too :)


----------



## Sams123

Imogen Elissia for a girl and Harrison Arthur or Oscar George for a boy!  xx


----------



## Trying4Angel1

we are having a girl and are about 98% sure her name will be Peyton Janelle Nicole

if anything changes she'll be Ivy or Hadley which are our other two favorites!

If she surprises us & comes out with a little wiener.. I have no clue lol.. maybe Ty or Nash


----------



## Hollydolly

Having a girl and she's called Mila Linda Dickson :)


----------



## Cazran25

If we have a girl she will be Eleanor-Louise Evelyn

Ours boys choice is Lucas Jacob Anthony. 

Both quite long but Evelyn & Anthony are family names and we couldn't decide on just one name for each! I have a double barrelled first name too :)


----------



## spunky84

We're having a girl. We were originally decided on Zoey Ginevra, but have just recently changed our minds and are starting to settle into Abigail Mckenzie.


----------



## Snoopy26

We are having a little girl and we are calling her Matilda, Tilly for short :) x


----------



## mammywannabee

Darcy Rose Gray 
I love autumn rose too oh doesn't though x


----------



## klrh

we are having a boy and naming him Camden Douglas


----------



## wristwatch24

We are team yellow. If it's a girl her name will be Daphne May, if it's a boy his name will be Dexter John or Dexter Joseph. :)


----------



## Cccbb61013

klrh said:


> we are having a boy and naming him Camden Douglas

My 4 year old son's name is Camden so obviously in a huge fan.

Baby boy # 2 is nameless & feel like he is going to remain that way. :cry:


----------



## MamaTex

We are having a girl. Her name will be Sky Armina.

:happydance:


----------



## Sazaroo

Lovely names everyone! My little man is going to be 'Leo Jacob' :)


----------



## samanthax

we was team yellow :)
i it was a boy it would be: Troy Jack Trevillion
and if it was a girl: Lillie- Mae rose Trevillion 
but we got a Troy haha 
x


----------



## ArmyJsGirl

We're having a girl (or so we're being told) and we will be naming her Braelynn Elizabeth! :)


----------



## chelsnap

We're having a girl, and naming her Sophia Grace :)


----------



## PregnantKitty

We're having a boy and his name is going to be Hunter Sebastian. ^_^


----------



## MamaPerez

A little girl. Her full name is my signature.


----------



## ClipMyWings

We're having a boy and we're going to name him Misha Atticus. I'm of Ukrainian descent & wanted to give him a Ukrainian/Russian name. Misha is the short form of Mikhail which is Michael in English. :) 

I live in NYC where there are lots of foreign cultures and lots of Eastern Europeans around, so they all recognize Misha to be a male name. In other parts of the country though, they may see this as a unisex or female name. Thankfully I live in a very diverse area where I won't have to explain his name to everyone. 

(Also, those who don't like my name choice can fuck off honestly - Sorry, i just hate when people get opinionated about stuff that don't concern them. Yes, I've had some incidents so far while out of state with someone telling me that I will turn my son gay due to a name, crazy.)


----------



## lovelyb

Sofia Celida O. :cloud9:


----------



## NewAtThis13

If my yellow bump is a boy it will be Henry Michael and if it is a girl either Cadence Jane or Savannah Jane. :)


----------



## mdjoy

I still can't decide!!! At this rate she will be Jane Doe..poor thing :'(, so far I thought of: Jasmine, Alana, Arianna, Alyssa, Kyra, Isabella, Saphire...but Idk if any ring a bell for me :/.. poor baby


----------



## mercedybear

We are having a girl, Isabelle Carmen


----------



## Fallacy

We're having a boy. For the longest time he was a Liam, but we've just recently switched back to Micah. His name will be Micah Benjamin. :cloud9:


----------



## Hannah11

We are team yellow - if it is a boy it will be Arthur Edwin or Arthur ian which are both family names, girls name is still up for debate but Evelyn rose is favourite at the moment!


----------



## Mummy Bean

Still un decided....it between Douglas, Monty or Rory. with Christopher as a middle name.


----------



## tardiz

Misha is a fab name. It is cass from supernatural 's real name :) :)



ClipMyWings said:


> We're having a boy and we're going to name him Misha Atticus. I'm of Ukrainian descent & wanted to give him a Ukrainian/Russian name. Misha is the short form of Mikhail which is Michael in English. :)
> 
> I live in NYC where there are lots of foreign cultures and lots of Eastern Europeans around, so they all recognize Misha to be a male name. In other parts of the country though, they may see this as a unisex or female name. Thankfully I live in a very diverse area where I won't have to explain his name to everyone.
> 
> (Also, those who don't like my name choice can fuck off honestly - Sorry, i just hate when people get opinionated about stuff that don't concern them. Yes, I've had some incidents so far while out of state with someone telling me that I will turn my son gay due to a name, crazy.)


----------



## aimee-lou

Don't know. I'm useless at naming babies! lol We have a massive list of maybe's that I keep staring at and nothing jumps out. 

Plus we're team yellow so have to have both genders covered. 

Headache!!!! :haha:


----------



## missbabes

If lil'un is a girl like the whole family thinks then she'll be Jessica Michelle (middle name after me).

If not then he'll be called Scott David John (middles names after Hubby and my Dad who passed away last year).


----------



## vegazbaby

been told we are having a boy,

he is going to be Thomas Henry Roots


----------



## ClipMyWings

That's right, I always forget about Misha Collins! After the first reaction I had gotten with sharing the name, I've not been to vocal about it. Thanks for making me feel better. :)



tardiz said:


> Misha is a fab name. It is cass from supernatural 's real name :) :)
> 
> 
> 
> ClipMyWings said:
> 
> 
> We're having a boy and we're going to name him Misha Atticus. I'm of Ukrainian descent & wanted to give him a Ukrainian/Russian name. Misha is the short form of Mikhail which is Michael in English. :)
> 
> I live in NYC where there are lots of foreign cultures and lots of Eastern Europeans around, so they all recognize Misha to be a male name. In other parts of the country though, they may see this as a unisex or female name. Thankfully I live in a very diverse area where I won't have to explain his name to everyone.
> 
> (Also, those who don't like my name choice can fuck off honestly - Sorry, i just hate when people get opinionated about stuff that don't concern them. Yes, I've had some incidents so far while out of state with someone telling me that I will turn my son gay due to a name, crazy.)Click to expand...


----------



## onetwothreebp

Mummy Bean said:


> Still un decided....it between Douglas, Monty or Rory. with Christopher as a middle name.

I LOVE Rory! I think it goes really well with Parker. 



aimee-lou said:


> Don't know. I'm useless at naming babies! lol We have a massive list of maybe's that I keep staring at and nothing jumps out.

Are you keeping the E theme?


----------



## mummytokeelie

We have decided either Harry richard (my oh dad's name and my dads middle name), or Harry Richard shawn ( my oh step dad's name) not sure if it's to much with both guess we will see when we meet him! X


----------



## BunnyBunny

So far we have decided for a boy it will be Uriah (pronounced UR-RYE-AH) Greyson and for a girl Isabella Annelise ( my moms middle name is Ann and my middle name is Elyse so we would either go with the traditional spelling or Annelyse.)


----------



## phoenix333

Alice Evelyn if she is a girl or Adam Peter John if he is a boy. We aren't really sure about having 2 middle names for our boy but we would really like to use both of our Dads names and I just LOVE Adam. It's what DD would have been called if she was a boy. x


----------



## Donna84

We are team yellow but I think we are set on a girls name....Bonnie Rose, if it's a boy I really like Teddy as it goes with my DD (Darcey) or Dexter which also goes with DD. Does anyone have any suggestions for middle names for my boy choices?


----------



## samlee08

I have a little girl easily named her!! Ava marie (not double barrel) but when she's naughty the full name comes out! Marie after her auntie marie and also her late. Great nanny Mary! On my OH's side! 

This time were expecting a boy, we have no idea of names but the only one we keep going back to is Zac, (Mary was going to name my OH dad Zachary!) but we like 3 letter names! 
Middle names for him would be either rich/Richard (after my brother) or lee after my OH! 

:confused:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Well I like unusual names and called my daughter Enolah Grace.
Want something to go with it nicely, but me and OH just really don't agree.
For a boy we've agreed on Rueben, Finn or Orion. And girl, Amelie, Wren, Farrah. But we are still open to offers!!


----------



## hubblybubbly

We've got a list and are waiting to see what she looks like...so either...

Matilda Rowan/Jane
Rowan Elizabeth
Piper Elizabeth
Autumn Jane

If it had been a boy we'd decided on Monty James, which we may still use in subsequent baby boys!
X


----------

